# Miles by Discover Credit Card



## RRrich (May 23, 2008)

I will be getting a Discover Miles card.

Can I use miles on it for Amtrak or AGR??

The AGR Master Card is from Chase, correct? I don't like Chase - what to do?????


----------



## the_traveler (May 23, 2008)

Too bad (for you - and me too) the only issuer of the AGR cc is Chase. :angry: (I don't like Chase either!) And I had a Continental Airlines MC also - but that was also from Chase! I cancelled that one!

If you want AGR points from a credit card, you must have the AGR cc issued by Chase. The only other way (and I don't even know if it's possible) is if you have an AX, and you have Membership Rewards (and if MR can be transfered to CO - I'm not sure), you might be able to transfer then to CO and then transfer those miles to AGR. (Like I said, I'm not sure if this can be done.)


----------



## AlanB (May 23, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Too bad (for you - and me too) the only issuer of the AGR cc is Chase. :angry: (I don't like Chase either!) And I had a Continental Airlines MC also - but that was also from Chase! I cancelled that one!
> If you want AGR points from a credit card, you must have the AGR cc issued by Chase. The only other way (and I don't even know if it's possible) is if you have an AX, and you have Membership Rewards (and if MR can be transfered to CO - I'm not sure), you might be able to transfer then to CO and then transfer those miles to AGR. (Like I said, I'm not sure if this can be done.)


Yes, Amex MR miles can be sent to Continental, and from Continental they can then be sent to Amtrak's AGR.

I have no idea if Discover has any option that will allow you to get from Discover to AGR, and without a significant devaluation of the points. Obviously if they allow at transfer to CO, then life would be easy. Just open a CO account if you don't already have one. But I have no idea what, if any, transfers Discover offers.  Sorry.


----------

